
Google’s QUIC protocol: moving the web from TCP to UDP - biot
https://ma.ttias.be/googles-quic-protocol-moving-web-tcp-udp/?updated
======
biot
This was on HN in July but has an update based on a comment from Jim Roskind,
designer of the QUIC protocol.

